
AuthPass: Free and Open Source kdbx password manager for Android, iOS and macOS - abawany
https://authpass.app/
======
abawany
I have been using this app on ios and osx for quite a while and like it a lot.
The developer is super responsive to feature requests and is really interested
in the usability of the product; I made some requests on the Github page for
the product and was very grateful to see the changes released shortly after.
The use model is a bit different than typical kdbx-compatible apps but I got
used to it and prefer it.

